

Uzbl browser. First release. Tabbed browsing. - mindaugas
http://www.uzbl.org/news.php?id=11

======
csbartus
A bare-bone skinny browser with lots of configuration options, programmatic
interface, extendable in Unix fashion.

At first I was wondering why another browser? Maybe I could use embedded into
a device, or as interface to users in a restricted environment.

Are others (FF, Epiphany, Safari) such open, extendable, embeddable?

